# Confused Baileekins



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

*sigh* I always knew Bailee was a few feathers short of a full crest. 








This is Cookie with her budgie boyfriend Ozzie.









And this is Bailee with his tiel girlfriend and her budgie boyfriend...what is he thinking? (those are heart wings if you were wondering)









Snickers is too busy with his ferris wheel to worry about his stupid dad being stupid and embarrassing. :lol:


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

aww bless thats such a cute story


----------



## Flappy (Aug 28, 2008)

Aww... they're all so sweet. That's quite a stern looking budgie!

I have that toy, but yours has much nicer colours!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Mabey Bailee is just showing Ozzie how much more manly he is than him


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

if i was going to go bye the cheek patch snickers looks like a female but the only true test is dna


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

allen said:


> if i was going to go bye the cheek patch snickers looks like a female but the only true test is dna


Snickers is genetically a male.  Because Bailee is visually cinnamon ALL his daughters would be cinnamon - which Snickers clearly is not.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I think Spike hit the nail on the head. I've seen my males displaying for each other. Kind of like a "My heart wings are bigger than yours" contest.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

I just love your photo stories Bea, I know I've said it before but you really bring them to life. lol. 

As for Bailee.......well, anything is possible. LOL.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Beautiful pictures.  I love Snickers, he is just too cute.


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

what typ of tiel is you all grey one she is beautifull


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

beautiful pics.. and LOL.... it could be a show off but you know Bailee better...LOL



elijahfan: Cookie the all grey one is a whiteface split pied female


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Cute photos... Pretty colors


----------

